# If Its Not One Thing....



## Profikiskery (Apr 23, 2015)

Wow...hand stamping is a skill in itself. I saw some of the bars I think who is Kevin, (sreetips) on Youtube is producing. Not only fine poured bars, but stamped with what looked like print. Just reads like a book.

Thought I would try to stamp myself. Not bars, but just some metal sheets to practice. Oh Lord, my hat is off to Kevin if he is sreetips on YouTube. How he achieves that type of finish on a silver bar needs to be applauded.

Nice to have what I can guarantee after much research, two of the best teachers you can find on YouTube in our forum. Palladium (Harold I think), and sreetips (kevin?), have taken pioneering steps in todays learning forums, and set the bar for refining videos. Two different styles, but both encompassing to anyone interested in this craft. I think that's a big deal. 

We have so much talent in here, but for all. If you haven't taken the time to watch what these guys have contributed, you should. A good job has been done by both, and by far.

I'll keep pounding the hammer. Trying to get better in every way I can. Looking forward!!!

Craig


----------



## silversaddle1 (Apr 23, 2015)

Make sure that when you stamp your silver there in no "bounce" in your material. Stamp it on a good solid base, like a piece of oak on a concrete floor. Also, there are holders that hold your stamping die in place so you can get a nice clean mark every time.


----------



## Profikiskery (May 3, 2015)

I got an anvil and the clarity of the stamp is fine. Just finding it hard to make everything look uniform. My letters are either a bit crooked or spacing is off or both. Its a heck of a lot harder than it looks. I am trying to practice, but messing up a one ounce bar starts adding up quickly.

On the bright side, I am gaining experience and putting much effort into refining. My yields have gotten better. Just trying to find a way to make a better finish. 

Craig


----------



## Geo (May 3, 2015)

Use a fine tip dry erase marker to make lines to keep the letters and numbers straight. You may be able to use one to keep the spaces even too.


----------

